# radio update and root



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

In order to update the radio firmware, the phone doesn't have to be rooted right? I just need to boot into hboot and update, right?

thank you.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Yep, that is correct.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

You just wont be able to downgrade back to an earlier radio

Sent via Tapatalk on my TBolt


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"PapaSmurf6768 said:


> You just wont be able to downgrade back to an earlier radio
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk on my TBolt


Says who?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

> > You just wont be able to downgrade back to an earlier radio
> >
> > Sent via Tapatalk on my TBolt
> 
> ...


If you're not s-off, I thought you got an error when trying to downgrade. Maybe that's just ruu's though

Sent via Tapatalk on my TBolt


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmm, I'm honestly not sure, I've upgraded and downgraded radios many times on both my DINC and my Bolt, but I've always had S-OFF when I did it.


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

darkpark said:


> In order to update the radio firmware, the phone doesn't have to be rooted right? I just need to boot into hboot and update, right?
> 
> thank you.


You don't have to be rooted, but you DO have to have S-OFF to flash anything not signed though the bootloader (HBOOT). If you try to flash a radio package with S-ON, you will be greeted with a security warning and the radio firmware will not be written to NAND.

Having root access is an OS function and has nothing to do with the bootloader. Vice versa, having S-OFF has nothing to do with having root access to your OS.

Sorry for the long winded answer, but there seems to be some confusion about this. Here is a good tutorial (not updated for the tblot, but still useful) to read up on how everything works. ---> http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile...on-htc-android-phones-with-unrevoked-forever/


----------

